# Evic



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Hi All,

I don't find much on the forums about the JoyeTech eVic? It looks like a really great Mod that takes an 18650 battery and seems to have great features including downloading data to the PC which is a neat idea.

Anyone have one and care to share their thoughts on it?

It seems to have limits on top end power but I never go that high anyway.


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Havent personally owned an eVic but I have heard of a few people who had to send the device back due to the settings wheel being faulty. Apparently the device is quite finicky but again this is third party info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

Rob the build quality isnt great, one fall and its done. thats what happened to mine.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (4/3/14)

evic is nice a little gimmicky if you like that sort of thing , 
you can adjust the voltage / wattage for each second of your drag , eg start of with say 7w, 1.5seconds later push it up to say 9w then 3 seconds later back down to 8w

that said its very fragile when i owned one i let it fall and had to replace the control head which cost almost as much as the entire kit, comes with puff counter battery meter etc


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Rob the build quality isnt great, one fall and its done. thats what happened to mine.



Thanks Gizmo! That answers that question then.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> that said its very fragile when i owned one i let it fall and had to replace the control head which cost almost as much as the entire kit, comes with puff counter battery meter etc



Another answer that answers the question... thanks a million! No eVic for me then! I do drop them!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (4/3/14)

oh connect it to the pc and you can see how much puffs you did a day and will show you nice stats in a graph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> oh connect it to the pc and you can see how much puffs you did a day and will show you nice stats in a graph



That's one of the things that really appealed to me... but the fragile state of the device makes it a no-no for me.


----------



## CraftyZA (4/3/14)

I've got one.
Build quality is not that bad. (Although, I do agree with the other posts. It is not compatible with your pavement or floor) And it works as advertized. However, I do find it a bit geeky.
I can't see why I would want to download graphs of my vaping habits to my pc. Graphs it shows is average puffs per hour, and wattage settings by time of day and things like that.

I did it once when I bought the device, but other than that, never used it again.
Then there is the delay between the fire button pressed and when it actually starts to fire. You get used to this delay, but can be quite frustrating in the beginning.
The other thing I dislike. When you lock the device, and unlock, you can't immediately begin to vape. You have to wait for the OS to start up again. ie detecting the atomizer resistance and things like that. This can take 3 - 4 seconds.

Tell you what. If you feel you would like a device like this...
Buy me a bottle of QueenSide from Vapeking, and one of Oupa's Legend juices(when he launches it), and the evic is yours


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

thats a super deal Crafty


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Then there is the delay between the fire button pressed and when it actually starts to fire. You get used to this delay, but can be quite frustrating in the beginning.
> The other thing I dislike. When you lock the device, and unlock, you can't immediately begin to vape. You have to wait for the OS to start up again. ie detecting the atomizer resistance and things like that. This can take 3 - 4 seconds.



Thanks @CraftyZA that's just the kind of thing that will drive me to drink! 

But I may just take you up on your offer just to play with it! I'll give it some thought!


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

I did play with an eVic for some time (second hand broken one which I fixed), placed a couple of rubber o-rings around it for protection against the occasional drops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

I couldnt help myself this month; so I bought the secondhand SVD from Gizmo and I got the eVic from eciggies.

I have been using the SVD for work and the eVic for home for about a week and a half now.

I do agree with what has been said:

Build quality is not that bad, its not an SVD but then again it weighs a fraction of one. IMO that is what Joyetech where aiming at. (Seen as its seen as a geeky type ecig, maybe they suspected that the users are more in tuned to indoor environments and dont really see much concrete or pavement except maybe on screen savers) 

In terms of power, I am included in the group that uses most of the kangertech range as well as the standard 2 ohmish coisl and for that purpose the extra 5w/1v doesnt really bother me...

I do find the vape to be a bit smoother on the eVic than the SVD but taste is a bit more intense on the latter IMO.

What does grind my gears though is the OS delay from coming out of sleep mode... It doesnt affect the performance but it is sure irratating when you jones'ing for a vape.

ALTHOUGH, where the eVic does shine is on size! I bought myself a 18350 tube for it which makes it super small and compact when using any protank on it! Besides the small tube, even with the 18650 tube on and a aero tank it is still the same size or dare I say smaller (will confirm with photo later tonight) than the SVD with 18350 battery in and a protank 1 on top! For me this is pretty neat and adds to the Ninja stealth vape and saves the stitching on my pants pocket.

With this all being said, I will only take the eVic out with me if I know Im not drinking or going mad/being rough as it will see its backside with me and my clumsyness but all in all so far I have enjoyed my eVic experience!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Super writeup @Mklops!

Actually, super feedback from everyone in this thread. Where can you get such informed feedback in such a short time? The good and the bad. Well done guys. You make this forum superb!

I don't have an eVic - did consider it a few times from eCiggies a while back - but now I won't go for it. Maybe eVic 2.0 will be better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

@Silver pm me if you interested in playing with eVic 2 (before you buy a new one, first play with one), I'm finished playing with mine.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Mklops said:


> With this all being said, I will only take the eVic out with me if I know Im not drinking or going mad/being rough as it will see its backside with me and my clumsyness but all in all so far I have enjoyed my eVic experience!



Thanks @Mklops that was a great review... I just love this site! Saves me money and makes me spend money, but at least I end up with the right thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

Hey guys! As promised here are the pics!

Although I will say embarrassingly that I got the tanks mentioned switched around but in defence the aero tank is quite a long tank but the difference can still be seen!



In this second pic you can see the difference in size when comparing both with an 18350



Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

The aerotank is such nice looking atty

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> The aerotank is such nice looking atty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Agreed, I love the look and build of the aerotank. Nice and slim. Takes 2.5 ml. And it vapes great.


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

It is, and amazingly it and the svd look made for each other, the machining on both even look almost identical 

And since I got it I haven't really wanted to use anything else

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Am I missing something here, the one tank is a Protank 1 and the other the Aqua right? Or am I just being totally dof here..


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

One on the svd is a aero tank and the over pt1

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

Here it is on the eVic






Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

Better on the SVD. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Better on the SVD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Agreed but it does make a good night time puff on the eVic and is a workhorse during the day on the svd

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Silver pm me if you interested in playing with eVic 2 (before you buy a new one, first play with one), I'm finished playing with mine.



Many thanks for the offer @johanct, but i will pass on that. Perhaps there is someone else who would get more out of the experience of a higher power mod. Maybe this could become the first unit in an ECIGSSA pass it around fleet. Otherwise, if you dont want it, maybe you can give it to someone who deserves and needs it?


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks for the offer @johanct, but i will pass on that. Perhaps there is someone else who would get more out of the experience of a higher power mod. Maybe this could become the first unit in an ECIGSSA pass it around fleet. Otherwise, if you dont want it, maybe you can give it to someone who deserves and needs it?



Thanks @Silver, good suggestion "pass it around" similar to the "juice box" - who wants to manage that?, I'l put the eVic 2 in the box.


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

@johanct where did you get an eVic 2 from? Only heard about them, if I had known I wouldve gone for the 2.0!'

If possible could you post a pic for us to see it?


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Mklops said:


> @johanct where did you get an eVic 2 from? Only heard about them, if I had known I wouldve gone for the 2.0!'
> 
> If possible could you post a pic for us to see it?



I bought 2'nd hand from someone in Cape - will lookup pics and post thread here.


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Just did a bit of internet searching, mighty be that the hardware is still the eVic 1 but it might have the 2.0 software.

I am by no means questioning the authenticity of your eVic @johanct and would love for it to be true if only to hear some added opinions and maybe locate myself one! 

I only ask this because I cannot find anything about it (including on Joyetech's site) except for a supposed pre-review that was done on reddit. Ive posted the link below for reference for those of you that are intertesed:

http://www.wackedoutecig.ca/threads/3919-eVic-II


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Just did a bit of internet searching, mighty be that the hardware is still the eVic 1 but it might have the 2.0 software.
> 
> I am by no means questioning the authenticity of your eVic @johanct and would love for it to be true if only to hear some added opinions and maybe locate myself one!
> 
> ...



You are 100% correct, the version 2 refers to the software, which I downloaded to the device, huge difference between ver.1 & ver.2 software


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Great! I am gonna start searching start away to find that firmware update! Thanks for the feedback @johanct!


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Great! I am gonna start searching start away to find that firmware update! Thanks for the feedback @johanct!



Its very easy, pm your email address and I can send everything in zip file to you


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Thanks @johanct pm on the way


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Thanks @johanct pm on the way



@Mklops I keep on getting: "A message that you sent could not be delivered to xxxxxxxx" and can not attach files to pm so here they are (HEX.ZIP = updated sw & ResetCode.zip = if something goes wrong):

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mklops (5/3/14)

Thanks @johanct this will go down very well!

Sometimes our survers can be very stubborn but I appreciate your effort which is above and beyond

Mucho grassyass


----------



## andro (5/3/14)

I actually love my evic. And everything that can do. I would actually like to know if exist something similar from different company


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/3/14)

Jannty has somthing similar no screen bt pc interface 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

